# "Chamber Strings - Performance legato", what happened to the patch?



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Sorry, couldn't think of a better thread title.

I just watched the Chamber Strings - Performance legato walkthru from Paul Thomson
and I can't do anything of the mentioned things in the video:



Fast trills sound terrible (cut off legato, sucking effect), runs aren't possible for the same reason and the chord example at the end of the phrase is not possible at all / doesn't get triggered. Has this functionality been taken out of the patch?

Further more, what's the thing with the polyphonic legato button? That button doesn't seem to have any impact.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh wow, I just checked after reading this post, and it seems like something got broken in the recent update to Chamber Strings. Fast runs work fine in the Legato Performance patch, but they are completely broken in Performance Legato, with cutoffs to silence between every note, especially on the Violins 1. Bug report time...


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Yep totally! So this is not intended? LOL, awesome :D


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 31, 2019)

I always get confused if Performance Legato or Legato Performance is what I want. Lol.
They should have chosen more distinct names.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 31, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Further more, what's the thing with the polyphonic legato button? That button doesn't seem to have any impact.



Yes it does... Unless that's also broken in the latest version


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 31, 2019)

I've submitted a bug report with a video of the glitch, so hopefully it can get taken care of soon. It was definitely not like that before...


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Jonathan Moray said:


> Yes it does... Unless that's also broken in the latest version



Well try it, it's not working... Checked it with the "a - Violins 1 - Performance legato" patch.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 31, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Well try it, it's not working... Checked it with the "a - Violins 1 - Performance legato" patch.



That's odd. You do know it's velocity based, right?

Don't have library right now, and it's been a while since I used it so cant say. Both performance legato and poly worked before.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 31, 2019)

Haven't used the library for a while, but I should check this. I also always forget which one is actually the newer, improved one. It's ridiculous that they named them like that.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Jonathan Moray said:


> That's odd. You do know it's velocity based, right?



I didn't  but nonetheless, it's not working :(


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 31, 2019)

You can drag the x4 to x2 and make it only dual poly legato. Then I believe it would split the velocity so the 1-64 is the first line and 65-127 is the second line. 1 would mean portamento on the first line and 65 would mean portamento on the second line.

Try it in the sequencer, might be hard to play. Or maybe I remember incorrectly and it's not velocity based, but I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm just looking it up in the official Chamber Strings manual. They don't even mention that function. Gaaaaawwwwd, this is so convoluted


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 31, 2019)

Stevie said:


> I'm just looking it up in the official Chamber Strings manual. They don't even mention that function. Gaaaaawwwwd, this is so convoluted



Yea, that's a tough situation then.

I just find it odd that if a update broke this much of the library, and the library hasn't been update in a while, right? Have no one noticed this before now?


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Exactly, that either tells me that people moved on to other libraries or they just didn't know of the potential (as I did).

BTw, google "chamber strings polyphonic legato". Not a single helpful hit.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 31, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Exactly, that either tells me that people moved on to other libraries or they just didn't know of the potential (as I did).



Maybe, since most people seem to just be collectors of libraries.

I think one reasons could be that working composers usually don't update their libraries very often, or at all, and it's them who _really _use the libraries and would notice most bugs. They find a stable version of the library and use that for years, same with software.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 31, 2019)

Jonathan Moray said:


> I just find it odd that if a update broke this much of the library, and the library hasn't been update in a while, right? Have no one noticed this before now?


Last update was from August 2019. Not too long ago.
It happens that I don't check for updates for months, so many could easily have missed that update till now.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 31, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Last update was from August 2019. Not too long ago.
> It happens that I don't check for updates for months, so many could easily have missed that update till now.



Oh, yes. That's quite recent. I think that could definitely be a reason.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, that's insane:


http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf



It has been mentioned in the Mural manual. But otherwise I couldn't find an explanation about the polyphonic legato.
AFAIK, there's no video about it either.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Jonathan Moray said:


> Maybe, since most people seem to just be collectors of libraries.
> 
> I think one reasons could be that working composers usually don't update their libraries very often, or at all, and it's them who _really _use the libraries and would notice most bugs. They find a stable version of the library and use that for years, same with software.



Errr, well, I do that regularly, actually. Since old patches are saved in the project anyway and I also have backups.
I'm a sucker for newest patches / functionality


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Oct 31, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Errr, well, I do that regularly, actually. Since old patches are saved in the project anyway and I also have backups.
> I'm a sucker for newest patches / functionality



I can relate, somewhat. Having backup of old patches is a must if you gonna update, or this might happen. And who knows how long it's going to take before they fix it.

Yeah, that's exactly the velocity thing I was talking about with the poly legato, works real nice. I like that way of doing it better than the "intelligent" way where it tries to guess which line is where. This way is a lot more reliable.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Oct 31, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Well, that's insane:
> 
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pdfs/MURAL_VOL_1_USER_MANUAL_v1.0.pdf
> ...



This is the only video I found:


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for that! Checking... But isn't it kinda insane that the info is all over the place?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 31, 2019)

Have you purged all the samples? I believe they all need to be loaded for the performance legs to work. I seem to remember having a problem with them when I initially purged the samples. When I reloaded the samples everything worked fine. So don't purge them. I've just written some music with the Perf Legs and they worked brilliantly.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Nope, that didn't help. Did try that purge trick.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 31, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> This is the only video I found:




Okay watched it, that asnwered a lot of questions. Too bad we can't have portamento in that mode. But still great, thanks!


----------



## tebling (Nov 16, 2019)

Any update on this? I'm finally digging into the Performance Legato patches in SCS and I'm having the same issue. It doesn't seem to select the legato based on the speed of my playing, e.g. playing fast trills simply re-triggers the slow legato (which of course sounds terrible).

The comment above about needing all the samples loaded seems promising, but I don't know how to do that. In any case it's definitely not working "out of the box".


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 16, 2019)

tebling said:


> Any update on this? I'm finally digging into the Performance Legato patches in SCS and I'm having the same issue. It doesn't seem to select the legato based on the speed of my playing, e.g. playing fast trills simply re-triggers the slow legato (which of course sounds terrible).
> 
> The comment above about needing all the samples loaded seems promising, but I don't know how to do that. In any case it's definitely not working "out of the box".



Just go into the Kontakt controls and reload the samples. See if that works.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 16, 2019)

I did that, but it didn’t help in the case of the chamber strings.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 16, 2019)

Stevie said:


> I did that, but it didn’t help in the case of the chamber strings.



Sorry to hear that. I can test Chamber Strings in a bit as I have it loaded in my template. Just waiting for some files to render first.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 16, 2019)

Stevie said:


> I did that, but it didn’t help in the case of the chamber strings.



Have you tried just replacing the patch? So drag it on top of the patch so it's a new version? May sound silly but occasionally with libraries I have to do that especially when I don't know what is making the patch not work correctly. And it's frustrating because when that happens, it never tells me what the problem is to fix it.


----------



## tebling (Nov 16, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Have you tried just replacing the patch?



Appreciate the suggestions, but neither replacing the patch nor reloading the samples works. Nor does any combination of new Kontakt instance, restarting the DAW, etc.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 17, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Have you tried just replacing the patch? So drag it on top of the patch so it's a new version? May sound silly but occasionally with libraries I have to do that especially when I don't know what is making the patch not work correctly. And it's frustrating because when that happens, it never tells me what the problem is to fix it.



yes, of course I did that. I loaded the patch in the Kontakt standalone version, with no traces of older instrument versions.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 17, 2019)

Stevie said:


> yes, of course I did that.



Just trying to help.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 17, 2019)

All good man, wasn’t meant to sound harsh. Sorry if it came cross like it.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 17, 2019)

Stevie said:


> All good man, wasn’t meant to sound harsh. Sorry if it came cross like it.



It's all good. I couldn't load SCS last night because my computer was Rendering audio pretty much all night. I am loading my template to check it right now though and will report back.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 17, 2019)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 17, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Fast trills sound terrible (cut off legato, sucking effect)



Same for me. This is also going on for super fast playing. Everything else feels fine for me.

Definitely something is broken!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 17, 2019)

The Pref Legs are working in SSS though (just checked them as well).


----------



## Stevie (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks for checking! Hopefully Spitfire finds the time to fix this, soon.


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 17, 2019)

Same issue for me I’ve noticed in the new update. Also tends to overload the CPU. Is there a way to revert to the previous version?


----------



## Henu (Nov 17, 2019)

I've _never _got them working since 2017 when I bought it, especially the runs. For anything more demanding, I either use the legato performance patch or individual-styled legato patches.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 17, 2019)

@Sarah Mancuso did Spitfire get back to you concerning the report?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 17, 2019)

Yes, they told me to redownload the latest update from the Spitfire Audio app. For now they’ve just reverted the performance legato patches to the previous versions without this bug.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2019)

Ok, thanks for the info, will do that!


----------



## Henu (Nov 18, 2019)

I have the latest update, still impossible to play faster things on SCS without horrible cutting of the notes. :(


----------



## scoringdreams (Nov 19, 2019)

So we have to reset and re-install the base library and expansion pack?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes, that worked for me.


----------



## Henu (Nov 19, 2019)

I deleted my instruments and re-downloaded them, but performance legato is still completely unusable on runs. Shouldn't the instrument reset be enough or do you really have to download all the samples too?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes, instrument reset should work fine, actually. Like undo the latest update.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 5, 2019)

Oh. An update has been released that claims to have fixed it


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 5, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Oh. An update has been released that claims to have fixed it


When was the update that fixed it released?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 5, 2019)

The readme says: v1.3.1 (November 2019)


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Dec 5, 2019)

Seems like i dodged the bullet by not buying this at BF. I would have been super upset. Hopefully it's all ironed out by Christmas wishlist.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 5, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> The readme says: v1.3.1 (November 2019)


It just showed up for me today.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 5, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> It just showed up for me today.


For me too. I guess they did the update in November and it got released some days later.


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 5, 2019)

Stevie said:


> Okay watched it, that asnwered a lot of questions. Too bad we can't have portamento in that mode. But still great, thanks!


I didn't know about the polyphonic legato until now!
But for me it does portamento. But I didn't really understand how to trigger it, sometimes it does portamento, sometimes it doesn't. There is a "Legato Type" fader, though.

It looks like it still works velocity based, but divided up into two. So with polyphonic x2 70 velocity would be Portamento for the upper line, while 5 would be Portamento for the lower line, and soon. 
But for me it doesn't work reliable, sometimes it just play portamento where it shouldn't.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 6, 2019)

Latest update as of today...fixed the fast legato transitions.. for me it no longer cuts out. The poly legato also works, just con's seem to figure out at what velocities it kicks in at...but finally fixed.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Yes, they told me to redownload the latest update from the Spitfire Audio app. For now they’ve just reverted the performance legato patches to the previous versions without this bug.



Nice. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2019)

Uiroo said:


> But for me it doesn't work reliable, sometimes it just play portamento where it shouldn't.


I find portamento to be unreliable across all the SF string libraries I have. Some note combinations just seem to have much less of it and so there is no coaxing out a more prominent portamento. In other cases the legato transition seems to have a bit of portamento in it so there’s no not having it. SCS has a lot of legatos available so if one isn’t working for me I’ll just try another.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 6, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know if they've addressed the many bangs, truncated sample starts etc in this 1.3.1 update? I did ask support about it earlier this year with specific and fairly dramatic examples, and they ultimately said they had no plans to fix any of it. Being as it was the sole reason for me updating from Sable, its been rather a waste of hard drive space for me thus far. Don't get me wrong, Sable is gorgeous, but I'd love one of their 70 employees with a good pair of ears and a copy of RX7 to go through the thing.


----------



## Kony (Dec 6, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Don't get me wrong, Sable is gorgeous, but I'd love one of their 70 employees with a good pair of ears and a copy of RX7 to go through the thing


When you put it like that, it makes me wonder why they haven't done this already - and fixed what CH used to say was his favourite SA strings library.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Dec 6, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Latest update as of today...fixed the fast legato transitions.. for me it no longer cuts out. The poly legato also works, just con's seem to figure out at what velocities it kicks in at...but finally fixed.


I see you have returned to the old workhorse sir!😁


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Does anyone happen to know if they've addressed the many bangs, truncated sample starts etc in this 1.3.1 update? I did ask support about it earlier this year with specific and fairly dramatic examples, and they ultimately said they had no plans to fix any of it. Being as it was the sole reason for me updating from Sable, its been rather a waste of hard drive space for me thus far. Don't get me wrong, Sable is gorgeous, but I'd love one of their 70 employees with a good pair of ears and a copy of RX7 to go through the thing.



Any chance of posting these examples so we can hear them?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2019)

Kony said:


> When you put it like that, it makes me wonder why they haven't done this already - and fixed what CH used to say was his favourite SA strings library.


Likely because these things don’t bother him. He may even consider them part of the charm of the library. I imagine anything that bothers either him or Paul gets fixed sooner rather than later so long as the fix is more or less economical.


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 6, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Any chance of posting these examples so we can hear them?



+1, please


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 6, 2019)

For those interested in some example glitches, here's SCS V1 standard combination legato patch:









SCS glitches - out of the box.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





You'll hear that horrible glitchy attack on all the first few notes, then a great big thump on the last. This was two minutes work in RX7:









SCS glitches - RX fixed by me.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Not entirely blemish free, but infinitely preferable.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> For those interested in some example glitches, here's SCS V1 standard combination legato patch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huge difference. Man, I wish this could get done. How long does it take to RX a library as big as SCS? I don't know off the top of my head how many samples are in it and nor do I know how many need RXing but I'm guessing it's a huge undertaking. SCS is one of the best String libraries out there so anything to make it better would be very welcome.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 6, 2019)

Jono - yes, a considerable job, but I don't think its an outrageously big one. I think all the mics can be edited simultaneously (could be wrong on that). Of course, its not every sample that needs attention, no need to globally do anything, just pick out the gremlin samples. Most of the repairs are trivial work in RX itself, its just the organisation and trawling through the large number of patches and velocities. 2 weeks for one person should do it, the worst could be done in a week I'd say. 

Those first notes in my little example - these are from middle D up to F or so of the main legato patch of the first violins. I run into them constantly, we're not in some esoteric far-flung part of the library here. They set my teeth on edge.

Genuinely it is Spitfire's poor track record on QC that has put them in the 8dio category for me. I'd love for them to prove me wrong.

And with that, I'll return to safer waters.


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 6, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> For those interested in some example glitches, here's SCS V1 standard combination legato patch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you sent this to support?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 6, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> Have you sent this to support?



(yes, as I posted above, many months ago. After a few weeks of "we'll get back to you" I was told they would be making no changes.)


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 6, 2019)

Oops.. sorry, I now remember you already writing that.


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 6, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'll return to safer waters.



where is that?


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 6, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Genuinely it is Spitfire's poor track record on QC that has put them in the 8dio category for me.


It's getting that way for me too. I am very heavily invested in SA libraries, but it seems like almost each time I get a new one I very quickly find glaring issues that have me wondering whether they even play these properly before release?! Tuning, levels, glitches etc. Disheartening that the flagship libraries which have been around for years still have obvious issues.

Most recently, within minutes of getting the BBCSO I found this level issue on V1 and an 80s-style gated reverb on the trombones. I immediately emailed support with a detailed description of how to reproduce it and exactly which mics were affected. The lazy response was "Can you make a video?". Did they even read the email? All they had to do was load the mics and play the notes! These are not subtle issues - the V1 is almost comically shit...


----------



## axb312 (Dec 6, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> (yes, as I posted above, many months ago. After a few weeks of "we'll get back to you" I was told they would be making no changes.)



Really Sad that they out and out stated they wouldn't fix it....


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 6, 2019)

Virtuoso said:


> The lazy response was "Can you make a video?". Did they even read the email?



HAHA, I also got one of those

_"I'm afraid I have no way of opening rar files on my machine"_

ffs, really? I should waste time re-uploading this for you when there's a free unarchiver 3-google-seconds away?


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 6, 2019)

Funnily enough, looking back to 2013 I had an issue with Albion 1 tuning (now fixed). I sent this...

"In the 'Wood Ensemble' nki with the Long articulation, F4-G#4 are very out of tune on the C, A and O mics - G4 in particular is out by almost a semitone."

I don't think I could have been more explicit. If I were the support guy I would just *load up the patch and play the affected notes*, but instead I get the response...

"No reports on this thus far so maybe system specific, can you send an mp3."


----------



## Karma (Dec 6, 2019)

Just to chime in, we do take on board and log every single issue submitted in to us. In fact, all of the above examples are already logged (some of which are actually addressed already).

Of course we do test these libraries extensively. BBC SO in particular was months and months of testing, though unfortunately when there is such a significant amount of content occasionally one does slip through the cracks.

I mean imagine it... every single note, dynamic layer, round robin, microphone position, legato interval. That's a lot.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 6, 2019)

Not sure why you are complaining, that's a pretty nice and free oriental patch hidden in Albion 1!


----------



## BezO (Dec 6, 2019)

Wow! I was >this< close to purchasing Chamber Strings this BF. The HZ Strings update & sale relieved some of that, but this makes me happy I didn't pull the trigger. I hope they address it as I'm quite interested in the library.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 6, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> HAHA, I also got one of those
> 
> _"I'm afraid I have no way of opening rar files on my machine"_
> 
> ffs, really? I should waste time re-uploading this for you when there's a free unarchiver 3-google-seconds away?



I do agree that SF needs to get their shit together with QA and bug fixing. But to be fair: depending on the company, support agents often aren't able to open certain types of files or links, or download additional software on their machines for security reasons. This could be such a case.


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 6, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> support agents often aren't able to open certain types of files or links, or download additional software on their machines for security reasons.



good point, I hope that was it... (although @Virtuoso 's episode makes me doubt)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 6, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I do agree that SF needs to get their shit together with QA and bug fixing. But to be fair: depending on the company, support agents often aren't able to open certain types of files or links, or download additional software on their machines for security reasons. This could be such a case.



Well, for me they got all the info they needed. Info wasn't the problem, the problem was - and is - that they weren't prepared to do anything about it, and told me so.

Sable is 6 (more?) years old. The tone is absolutely as fantastic now as the day it was born, and things like legato have definitely improved in the first two years. Since the Sable lifecycle, it has been relaunched and repackaged, with an upgrade fee charged. Over a year after this I bought the upgrade, and found that still these significant problems remain, so I put in a ticket. It was ultimately rejected.

I appreciate the fine words of Karma here and admire the intent, but Spitfire has had long enough to sort this if it wanted to. It doesn't. Fixing libraries is not its priority, releasing shiny new ones is. And yes, I'm aware that there is a huge new update for HZ Strings, but its specifically QC I'm referring to - I'd take two weeks of RX work on SCS over 60gb of new articulations for it.

I'll change my view of Spitfire once they change how they do business.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 6, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Well, for me they got all the info they needed. Info wasn't the problem, the problem was - and is - that they weren't prepared to do anything about it, and told me so.
> 
> Sable is 6 (more?) years old. The tone is absolutely as fantastic now as the day it was born, and things like legato have definitely improved in the first two years. Since the Sable lifecycle, it has been relaunched and repackaged, with an upgrade fee charged. Over a year after this I bought the upgrade, and found that still these significant problems remain, so I put in a ticket. It was ultimately rejected.
> 
> ...



I almost suspect HZ Strings got the update (coinciding with quite a generous discount) because that tanker didn't yet quite pull the figures that were expected. Meanwhile, I lost count how many years ago it was that SSB users were assured that those Trombone legato patches were coming. So yeah, I definitely see how churning out new products is a priority over QA and product (customer?) care. Pays off mighty fine too I reckon ...


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

I would like to see performance Legs added to Symphonic Winds as well but that’s not fixing anything, that’s adding features.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 6, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I would like to see performance Legs added to Symphonic Winds as well but that’s not fixing anything, that’s adding features.



In SCS, the cool thing is that it goes between fingered, bowed, portamento and fast and you don't have to screw around with different patches. AFAIK with orchestral woodwinds there are fewer different things that could be called "legato" in the sample world - you either blow between the notes or you don't. What would you expect from a SSW performance legato that the standard legato doesn't have? Mainly the agility + integrated "fast" samples so that the patch adapts to the tempo?

What gets on my nerves is that the legato patches don't feel very consistent. For example, when you're playing flutes a2, they're actually quite nimble - not VSL or OT agile, but pretty nice - and controllable. But you can't play the same way with the solo flute and you can't copy the MIDI you recorded with flutes a2 over to the solo flute, because the timing is gonna be really off. It always frustrates me that the solo flute feels laggy and lame. This kind of stuff really does need some serious revisiting.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> What would you expect from a SSW performance legato that the standard legato doesn't have? Mainly the agility + integrated "fast" samples so that the patch adapts to the tempo?



Yes. In a nutshell... Just having the option of playing a Legato and then short notes. Maybe a trill etc.

With SCS and SSS, I find the Perf Legs to be incredibly useful for writing because the scripting allows to go from a leg to a Spiccato. I would love that in SSW. Of course, I'm a spoilt brat and have to select another track but as SA have set precedence, then why not! I value creativity more than anything and less "tech time" is welcome. Playability, even if it's not for the final thing, is always good in my opinion.

The SCS and SSS Perf Legs have on/off Vib instead of X Fade (I understand - The scripting is immense as it is). This grinds my gears but I use these Perf Legs just to write music. All be it, one note at a time (I'm not doing well to define myself from someone that clicks every note in with a mouse haha).


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 7, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Yes. In a nutshell... Just having the option of playing a Legato and then short notes. Maybe a trill etc.
> 
> With SCS and SSS, I find the Perf Legs to be incredibly useful for writing because the scripting allows to go from a leg to a Spiccato. I would love that in SSW. Of course, I'm a spoilt brat and have to select another track but as SA have set precedence, then why not! I value creativity more than anything and less "tech time" is welcome. Playability, even if it's not for the final thing, is always good in my opinion.



Ah, yes, absolutely! That built in short note option is great, really makes the patch very usable not just for sequencing, but also for coming up with parts and ideas quickly without fussing around with different articulations. That would definitely be a great addition for the woodwinds.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 7, 2019)

I have to agree with Guy re Spitfire , in terms of fixes / Bugs etc 

They produce wonderful instruments, but alot of the time are already thinking about the next new thing to sell before the other is out of the door.

Simple things, Like Spitfire Solo Strings Legato patches are really badly optimised for Kontakt - the Virtuso Violin Sound fantastic, but even with a RME Raydat, i9 Processor , it Pops and Cracks at a latency of 256. 

It just Small niggling things, but they can really ruin the overall impression of the library when they become noticable. Hopefully , they will be keeping an eye on this, and maybe looking at getting someone full time on to fixes etc.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 7, 2019)

Maybe thats a business opportunity for someone here with a great knowledge of Scripting etc- Fixing patches / Kontakt Scripting and selling the "Fixed" patches. Though i guess the legality of it all would make it not feesible.

I know i would pay a few quid to have some of my favourite libraries sorted , as you become so used to a bug / glitch , it can stop you reaching for that library / patch.


----------



## ism (Dec 7, 2019)

Paul Jelfs said:


> I have to agree with Guy re Spitfire , in terms of fixes / Bugs etc
> 
> They produce wonderful instruments, but alot of the time are already thinking about the next new thing to sell before the other is out of the door.
> 
> ...


Have you disabled ‘use tm’ by default? That makes an enormous difference.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 7, 2019)

ism said:


> Have you disabled ‘use tm’ by default? That makes an enormous difference.


No i havent . but i am about to now!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow. It does make a difference. What do ya know ? 

I presume you can do this in most of the Spitfire Libraries, so long as the arts are not synced to host etc ?


----------



## ism (Dec 7, 2019)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Wow. It does make a difference. What do ya know ?
> 
> I presume you can do this in most of the Spitfire Libraries, so long as the arts are not synced to host etc ?



It’s just the performance patches on the Solo strings. Which gives you a lovely effect of the vibrato intensifying (via cc21), if used sparingly. So really nice feature, but very cpu intensive, and it’s a pity it’s turned on by default, as it’s constantly tripping people up.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes, it would be fine to use on playback in the mix at higher latencies i would imagine. Should make people more aware!


----------



## muadgil (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi
I was quite decided to get SCS during Black Friday. I really love the sound of them, and they are haunting me since I enter the VI world one year ago...
It would be my first "serious" string lib. I'd like to dig deeply in them, as the demo I hear from them are quite my cup of tea.
But.. Reading this thread, they seem to be a big bugnest, and a PITA to program. That's a bit worrying for me. 
What's the take on this with the last update? Can you obtain something fine without going throught a programming nightmare?
The other contender would be Synchron Pro, which seems very seriously scripted, but I'm less apeald by its sound.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 12, 2020)

muadgil said:


> Hi
> I was quite decided to get SCS during Black Friday. I really love the sound of them, and they are haunting me since I enter the VI world one year ago...
> It would be my first "serious" string lib. I'd like to dig deeply in them, as the demo I hear from them are quite my cup of tea.
> But.. Reading this thread, they seem to be a big bugnest, and a PITA to program. That's a bit worrying for me.
> ...



I don’t have any particular issue with SCS right now, and they have long been my main string library. The library has things about that you have to deal with. Tuning issues here and there, inconsistent round robins, the seconds, violas, and basses not having been given as much attention in scripting, and so forth. And some don’t like the tone (though I do). But I find them pretty easy to program, and the library has so many articulations and legatos that when you encounter an issue you can usually quickly find a workaround.


----------



## muadgil (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your feedback! That's reassuring. As I personally really love the sound of these strings, I'll invest in them more confidently.


----------

